# RAM Problem.. sort of..



## PeicyP (Oct 29, 2007)

Aright, So I have the Asus m2n32 sli deluxe motherboard..










and I bought 2 dual 2x1gb OCZ pc6400 Ram sticks..

and 2 dual 2x2gb OCZ pc6400 ram sticks..


















They look similar to that ^

The dude @ fry's electronics told me to put the 2gb sticks into the DIMMs closer to the CPU (a1 and b1), so I did, and I already had the 1gb sticks in the other DIMMS a2 and b2..

When I go into BIOS, it reads all 6 gigs of memory..

But when I right click "My Computer" to get the specs.. it sais " 3gb of RAM" only.. 

What's the problem here?


----------



## HawMan (May 12, 2006)

you need a 64bit os to use the full 6gb of ram


----------



## PeicyP (Oct 29, 2007)

Windows OEM XP Home- won't cut it? 

What OS do I need? Vista? :|

edit: and did I just waste my time and money on buying 2x2gb sticks? and if so, what would be the best setup for the ram I have now to get the most out of them :[


----------



## HawMan (May 12, 2006)

You need XP 64bit or Vista 64bit ( im not clued up on the Different Types of Vista OS's Though )












If you want all 6gb to show then you'll need to do what i said above ( Get the 64bit OS ).

Or if you want you can use 3GB ( 1GB + 2GB ) although id recommend just using the 2GB and putting 1gb stick in Dimm1 and the other 1gb stick in dimm3


----------



## PeicyP (Oct 29, 2007)

Aright thanks a lot man.

1 more question! 

IF I do end up buying the 64bit XP

am I gonna have to Reformat with the new cd? or can I choose the "upgrade" option??


----------



## HawMan (May 12, 2006)

You're Gunna have to format im afraid. Back up all the stuff you need onto a Disk, then install XP 64bit.

:wave:


----------



## PeicyP (Oct 29, 2007)

kk, I don't really mind, cuz I just started this computer for the first time, yesterday. lol.

I just gotta update all the drivers all over again =o

o well! could be much worse 

thx a lot for your help!


----------



## HawMan (May 12, 2006)

No Problem, If you need anymore help just ask.

:wave:


----------



## PeicyP (Oct 29, 2007)

Cool.

Yeah Fry's Electronics doesn't carry Windows XP 64-bit 

x64 or w/e it's called.

They said I'd have to get it online through the manufacturer.

But on the Microsoft Site, theres a trial version download.

and the only one I can find to "buy" is through their partners.. (alienware, Dell, HP.. etc) 

and it's supposed to come "built ready" with it. :/

it's a 120 day trial version.

an iso file.

I'm guessing I have to burn it onto a CD then reformat with it or something. :/

Then I can probably just buy it online and receive a permanent CD key or something..


----------



## PeicyP (Oct 29, 2007)

So the max isn't 4gb? 

It's 3gb? :[

I heard I should be able to get up to 4gb max

do I have to set it up differently go et that? :/


----------



## PeicyP (Oct 29, 2007)

Are there any negative effects in leaving all 4 sticks of ram (total of 6gbs) seated into my motherboard? 

Even tho it only reads 4gbs of it.. well 3gbs.. and 512 from my MB.. (but it only sais 3gbs when i check specs via my computer properties)


I got over the 64 bit XP.. I'll just wait til they come out with something better :/

I'm fine with my 3 gigs of ram. lol. 

*But are there any negative effects in leaving all 4 sticks plugged in?
Will there be any conflict or problems??*

or is that fine.

or would it be better to have 2x1gb and 2x512mbs .. or 4x1gb plugged in..


----------



## HawMan (May 12, 2006)

Youll have no problem leaving the sticks in, only 3gb will be used, and to be honest you wont really ever need 6gb.

Although you can get 64bit XP here 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16832116378


----------



## PeicyP (Oct 29, 2007)

Cool, thanks.

Yeah, I didn't know about the limitations before I bought the ram.

I was only gonna buy 4 gigs total.. but they didn't have a single stick of 2gbs, and I didn't wanna buy the 2x1gbs again and fill up all my slots with 1gb ram, incase i ever wanted to upgrade.. then I was like.. "fk it! i'll just get the 2x2gb sticks and have a total of 6gbs, that way i wont have to upgrade for a goood while"

Cuz I mean, my last computer, I had since 2004. lol. and it ran GREAT to this day! NO PROBLEMS whatsoever !!! Until a few games came out that I needed a better graphics card for.. (I played WoW and EQ2 at the highest graphics just fine, no lag..)

But I bought a game called Vanguard, and that's when it started lagging, even at the lowest graphics settings, and "best performance" chosen.

So I bought a new graphics card..(mind you, I had upgraded my graphics card once already in those 4 years..probably in the 3rd year) and my motherboard didn't support it.. so i decided to build a new computer.. I was planning on building one sooner or later anyways.. 

(I didn't once have to reformat on that computer either in all 3, almost 4 years.)

So yeah, so i'm basically planning on keeping this new PC for another 4 years. heh.. 

and having that RAM would be nice.. incase in the next few years.. 64 bit becomes more common.. :/ 

Although the ram would probably be DDR3 by then or someshit.. and eh.. i duno.. 

I guess you can't really be too prepared for upgrades for too long.. since technology is moving so fast that you'd need a new motherboard .. and basically a brand new computer (almost) just to be able to use the newer parts.. and have them be compatible an all that.. 

damn.. i didn't notice how i was rambling.. sorry to waste your time talkin bout bullish you already know more about than me.. and i dont even know .. i'm just assuming and talkin half-way out my *** 

*leaves thread awkwardly*


----------

